# Nehmt euch viel Zeit zum lesen



## IBFS (9 Januar 2009)

Setzt euch ruhig hin und lest ...   

http://www.rsv.daten-web.de/Germanien/IDR_-_DIE_JAHRHUNDERTLUEGE_-_V4.pdf

...da bleibt der Mund offen .............. oder!


sog. BRD + sog. DDR  =>   http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

Na ja... Nun sollte man sich wohl auch die Mühe machen das alles in den Original-Dokumenten nachzulesen und sich die Bedeutung von einem Juristen erklären lassen. Die blicken doch selbst kaum durch bei ihren Rechtjargon.

Im übrigen gibts ja auch ein paar Typen (gehört der obige Verfasser dazu??), die eine Regierung des Deutschen Reichs bilden.

Immerhin *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

Ah, hier noch ein Link: http://www.deutsches-reich-heute.de/

und hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommissarische_Reichsregierung

Viel Spaß, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes :sm14:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2009)

.... und was sollen wir jetzt machen ?????????


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... und was sollen wir jetzt machen ?????????


 
Hallo,

was ihr machen wollt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich trink jetzt erstmal ein Bier (dann sieht die Welt wieder gaaaaanz anders aus) 



MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ihr machen wollt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich trink jetzt erstmal ein Bier (dann sieht die Welt wieder gaaaaanz anders aus)
> 
> ...




Sehr gute Idee...... Prost  :sm24:


----------



## veritas (10 Januar 2009)

TOALER MIST!!!

Was für ein scheiss!!! 

Als nächstes willste beweisen das 9/11 auch ne Lüge ist?

*ROFL*

Und das von einem der aus Dresen kommt!


----------



## SBC-User (10 Januar 2009)

lol, also die hier aufgeführtern "fakten" sind in etwa genauso handfest wie jede andere plitische meinung, nämlich garnicht, so denn würd ich sagen. prosit auf den nichtexistierenden staat, in dem es jedem penner besser geht als einem ganzen kontinent

in diesem sinne, frohe diskussion


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2009)

Was sind das für Leute "Ewiggestrige Revoluzzer"? Deutsches-Reich mit den Grenzen von 1937 ich halts nicht aus.

Wenn ich sowas lese muss ich an http://forum.redlichkeit-anschnur.org/ denken nur da weis ich das es zum Glück ein Fake ist.


----------



## veritas (10 Januar 2009)

... Deutsches-Reich mit den Grenzen von 1937 ich halts nicht aus.

Mir würde die Grenze von vor  Donnerstag, dem 9. November 1989 manchmal besser gefallen.


----------



## Sven_HH (10 Januar 2009)

ums mal auf deutsch zu sagen...

...für mich ist das nichts als gequirlte Kacke


----------



## OHGN (10 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> ... Deutsches-Reich mit den Grenzen von 1937 ich halts nicht aus.
> 
> Mir würde die Grenze von vor  Donnerstag, dem 9. November 1989 manchmal besser gefallen.


Puh....   das ist aber auch schlimm!
Wenn nicht sogar  noch schlimmer.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Strömling (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo
Interessanter Artikel aber leider wohl viel zu viel Text, denn wie man an den bisherigen Antworten erkennen kann haben es die meisten bis zur Seite 108 (109 in pdf) nicht geschafft.

Zum aufwecken der braingewashed mainstream Systemschafe braucht man kürzere Artikel
Etwa so was: http://www.shopssl.de/epages/es1063...ps/es106377_Infokrieg-Webshop/Products/070006 
Da der interne Link zur Leseprobe nicht geht:
http://www.volksgewerkschaft.de/PDF/deutschlandprotokoll-auszug.pdf

Aber auch das ist noch zu abschreckend, man muss bestimmte Sachen  mit kleinen bunten Trickfilmen erklären.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xcbiBSarpu0

Aus den unzähligen Infos, die jedermann ersticken, können immer weniger Menschen Wahrheit und Unwahrheit intellektuell selektieren. 
Aber, man kann sie spüren… 

MfG


----------



## SBC-User (11 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Hallo
> Interessanter Artikel aber leider wohl viel zu viel Text, denn wie man an den bisherigen Antworten erkennen kann haben es die meisten bis zur Seite 108 (109 in pdf) nicht geschafft.
> 
> Zum aufwecken der braingewashed mainstream Systemschafe braucht man kürzere Artikel
> ...



Also sei mir nicht böße, du meinst also das wir alle nicht wirklich gelesen haben und auf dem falschen dampfer sind? das klingt für mich doch leicht verwirrend. aber bevor ich mit meinem "braingewashed mainstream" politikvorstellungen hier anfange laße ich es lieber bleiben, diese kontroverse würde unter jede gürtellinie gehen


----------



## IBFS (11 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> Also sei mir nicht böße, du meinst also das wir alle nicht wirklich gelesen haben und auf dem falschen dampfer sind? das klingt für mich doch leicht verwirrend. aber bevor ich mit meinem "braingewashed mainstream" politikvorstellungen hier anfange laße ich es lieber bleiben, diese kontroverse würde unter jede gürtellinie gehen


 

@Strömling
DANKE - Du hast es auch verstanden

Logik ist aber nicht jedemanns Sache - leider! 

http://www.joytopia.net/fabian_film.html

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Strömling
> DANKE - Du hast es auch verstanden
> 
> Logik ist aber nicht jedemanns Sache - leider!
> ...




Prima... dann seit ihr ja schon 2 !!!!!!!   


Selbst wenn ein Funken Wahrheit an dieser Sache wäre und wir in einem nicht existierenden Staat lebe muss ich doch sagen das wir in diesem nichtexistienten Staat besser leben als 95% der restlichen Weltbevölkerung.....


In diesem Sinne........  schönen Sonntag


----------



## SBC-User (11 Januar 2009)

ich bin der ernsthaften meinung das solche kontroversen hier nichts zu suchen haben und würde es begrüßen wenn dieser thread geschlossen wird, begründung: es gibt nur ärger über solch ein thema zu diskutieren


----------



## OHGN (11 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> ich bin der ernsthaften meinung das solche kontroversen hier nichts zu suchen haben und würde es begrüßen wenn dieser thread geschlossen wird, begründung: es gibt nur ärger über solch ein thema zu diskutieren


Schließen --> _eventuell_ Ja!
Aber bitte nicht wieder gleich löschen... (das sollte die absolute Ausnahme bleiben).


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Strömling
> DANKE - Du hast es auch verstanden
> 
> Logik ist aber nicht jedemanns Sache - leider!
> ...



Dann erklär mir mal bitte die Logik die hinter dem Pamphlet, das Du hier in dem ersten Beitrags des Threads verlinkt hast, steht. Und was das mit diesem schönen wenn auch völlig verzerrenden Film "Gib mir die Welt plus 5 Prozent" zu tun hat. Die Erfindung des Geldes ist ja nun nicht gerade in unmittelbarem  Zusammenhang mit Deutschland.

Aber eins nach dem anderen...
warum sollte man denn nun ausgerechnet auf der Verfassung der Weimarer Republik die Ländereien von 1937 "wiedervereinigen" und dies als das "Deutsche Reich" bezeichnen? 
Also das ist ungefähr so sinnig als würde jemand das "Deutsches Kaiserreich" mit den Grenzen von 1871 fordern.

Die Welt wandelt sich und Grenzen verschieben sich. Ich kann mich an die Weimarer-Republik nur schwer erinnern da das nun ja auch schon ein paar Jahre zurückliegt... als ich da was im Geschichtsunterricht drüber gehört habe. Aber woran ich mich noch erinnern kann ist das die tolle Weimarer Republik ja nun auch irgendwelche Probleme hatte und darum die Grauenhaftesten Monster die man sich vorstellen kann an die Macht kamen und das Deutsch Reich expandieren wollten.

Ich behaupte mal das es uns wirklich gut geht uns das alles Gejammer auf sehr hohem Niveau ist. 

Politisch ist Deutschland ja nun auch nicht gerade ein Schoßhündchen und bezieht eine eigene Stellung wenn es um Themen wie den Irak-Krieg geht.

---
Zu dem zweiten Thema Geld und Verschwörungstheorien. Geld wurde vor verdammt langer Zeit erfunden und das in ganz verschiedenen Kulturen da steckt kein Geheimbund der "Goldschmiede" oder Steinmetze dahinter. Wie Finanzgeschäfte funktionieren ist nun auch keine Überraschung. Geld und Macht sind schon immer eng miteinander verwoben... aber ist das was neues?


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> ich bin der ernsthaften meinung das solche kontroversen hier nichts zu suchen haben und würde es begrüßen wenn dieser thread geschlossen wird, begründung: es gibt nur ärger über solch ein thema zu diskutieren



Och nee... nicht immer gleich sperren und/oder löschen.


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2009)

Es ist immer so, die Einen beschweren sich, daß etwas gelöscht wird, die Anderen, daß nicht gelöscht wird. Das hier ist der Stammtisch, solange nichts verbotenes oder ehrenrühriges etc. hier gepostet wird, kann man es doch erstmal diskutieren, oder?

@Deutsches Reich
Selten so gelacht, immerhin erstaunlich, womit sich manche Leute so beschäftigen und mit welcher Energie.

@zotos
Ich glaube nicht, daß das in dem Fabian-Trickfilm als Verschwörungstheorie zu sehen ist. Das das Geld verleihen ein uraltes Gewerbe ist und das gesamte System gewachsen ist, sollte den meißten Leuten doch bekannt sein.

Klar ist das zugespitzt und überhöht, nur so kann man ein so globales und großes Problem überhaupt rel. leicht für jedermann erfaßbar machen. Es gibt in München einen Wirtschaftsprofessor, der im Prinzip eine ähnliche Aussage trifft. Wenn wir nicht das Geldwesen ändern, werden wir aus der Wachstumsfalle nicht herauskommen, denn jeder der sich Geld leiht, muß Wachstum erzeugen, sonst kann er das nicht zurückzahlen. Das ist natürlich eine Spirale ohne Ende, aber unsere Rohstoffe und Ressourcen sind nun mal endlich. Er meint, man müßte eigentlich "Zinsen" von denen verlangen, die es aus dem Umlauf herausholen, also "bunkern". Allerdings sagt er auch und das muß man betonen, daß er nicht wüßte, wie man diese Umstellung in unserer heutigen Welt denn genau bewerkstelligen könne. Und ob es dann wirklich den erhofften Nutzen bringt, muß man vielleicht auch noch in Frage stellen.


----------



## IBFS (11 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ist immer so, die Einen beschweren sich, daß etwas gelöscht wird, die Anderen, daß nicht gelöscht wird. Das hier ist der Stammtisch, solange nichts verbotenes oder ehrenrühriges etc. hier gepostet wird, kann man es doch erstmal diskutieren, oder?
> 
> @Deutsches Reich
> Selten so gelacht, immerhin erstaunlich, womit sich manche Leute so beschäftigen und mit welcher Energie.
> ...


 

Danke Ralle, ich habe mich früher auch nicht mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt. 

Aber wenn ich mir z.B. das hier...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BWlC7RCVIw

...anschaue, werde ich schon nachdenklich.

Der Zinseszinseffekt macht mir schon Angst.

Ich wollte nur zum Nachdenken anregen, weiter nichts.

Gruß


----------



## PeterEF (11 Januar 2009)

Zum angegebenen Link will ich mal schweigen, aber zu Zins und Zinseszins und Wachstum kann ich nur den Roman eines Softwareentwicklers  empfehlen: 

http://www.andreaseschbach.de/page1/page2/billion/billion.html

(übrigens mit umfangreicher Literaturliste)


----------



## SBC-User (11 Januar 2009)

> Es ist immer so, die Einen beschweren sich, daß etwas gelöscht wird, die Anderen, daß nicht gelöscht wird. Das hier ist der Stammtisch, solange nichts verbotenes oder ehrenrühriges etc. hier gepostet wird, kann man es doch erstmal diskutieren, oder?




ich wollte ihn nicht löschen lassen, nur schließen, und das war ein vorschlag, um streß der in meinen augen bei solchen vorprogrammiert ist vorzubeugen


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos
> Ich glaube nicht, daß das in dem Fabian-Trickfilm als Verschwörungstheorie zu sehen ist. Das das Geld verleihen ein uraltes Gewerbe ist und das gesamte System gewachsen ist, sollte den meißten Leuten doch bekannt sein.
> ...



Keine Verschwörungstheorie? 
Hast Du Dir die weiteren Folgen angeschaut? Die Goldschmiede (Freunde von Fabian) mit dem dem _Allsehenden Auge_ als Symbol Ihrer Gemeinschaft sind ein Geheimbund. Das klingt für Dich nicht nach Verschwörungstheorie?


----------



## Strömling (11 Januar 2009)

Warum drucken die so ein Mist auf ihre 1$ Note ?
Alles Zufall ? Ich weiss nicht?
http://www.interessantes.at/dollartrick/dollar-symbol.htm


----------



## veritas (11 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Warum drucken die so ein Mist auf ihre 1$ Note ?
> Alles Zufall ? Ich weiss nicht?
> http://www.interessantes.at/dollartrick/dollar-symbol.htm




Ihr habt doch echt ein anne Rübe!

Als nächstes kommt der Bibelcode oder was?

*ROFL*

Man man man....hilfeeee...mit was für einen Mist beschäftigt Ihr euch?


----------



## HDD (11 Januar 2009)

Ja und am 31.Mai ist der Weltuntergang!


----------



## IBFS (11 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch echt ein anne Rübe!


 
wieso mußt du uns hier beleidigen, 

als ehem. DDR-Bürger bin ich es leider 
gewohnt ALLES zu hinterfragen. 


Vielleicht kannst du "Weltbürger" erklären woher die Symbolik 
auf den Scheinen herkommt. Ich finde es mehrwürdig, vor allem 
die Pyramide. Welchen Sinn hat den die auf dem Geldschein.

Auf DDR-Scheine waren einfach nur Gebäude und Personen der
Zeitgeschichte (z.B. Thomas Müntzer) abgebildet. Aber 
irgendjemand muß doch mit irgeneinem Hintersinn die US-Scheine
erstellt haben. Das war doch kein Zeichenwettbewerb.

Das Thema ist übrigens OFF TOPIC - wie zwingen hier niemanden irgendeine Meinung auf.


Gruß


----------



## HDD (11 Januar 2009)

wikipedia:
Als *Kommissarische Reichsregierung* (KRR) oder _Exilregierung des Deutschen Reiches_ bezeichnen sich Gruppen, die behaupten, das Deutsche Reich bestehe fort – aber entgegen der herrschenden Meinung in der Rechtswissenschaft _nicht_ in Form der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – _und_ werde durch sie vertreten. Dahinter stecken teils rechtsextreme, teils betrügerische Absichten[1] sowie „ideologisch bedingte Wahnvorstellungen“[2].

Es gibt auch andere Meinungen!


----------



## Sven_HH (11 Januar 2009)

Wenn es um Verschwörungstheorien geht, dann kann ich euch die Hörbuch Serie "Offenbarung 23" empfehlen... ist echt unterhaltsam.

Leider gibt es wohl aber auch Menschen die so etwas für bare Münze nehmen...


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Wenn es um Verschwörungstheorien geht, dann kann ich euch die Hörbuch Serie "Offenbarung 23" empfehlen... ist echt unterhaltsam.
> 
> Leider gibt es wohl aber auch Menschen die so etwas für bare Münze nehmen...



Offenbarung 23 ist Lustig aber bewegt sich leider auf "Drei Fragezeichen" Niveau. Jedoch habe ich draus gelernt das auf der deutschen 50Cent Münze auch das Allsehende Auge zu finden ist. Man braucht nur ein wenig Phantasie.


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Zum angegebenen Link will ich mal schweigen, aber zu Zins und Zinseszins und Wachstum kann ich nur den Roman eines Softwareentwicklers  empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.andreaseschbach.de/page1/page2/billion/billion.html
> 
> (übrigens mit umfangreicher Literaturliste)



Das Buch ist wirklich Spitzenklasse und ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Keine Verschwörungstheorie?
> Hast Du Dir die weiteren Folgen angeschaut? Die Goldschmiede (Freunde von Fabian) mit dem dem _Allsehenden Auge_ als Symbol Ihrer Gemeinschaft sind ein Geheimbund. Das klingt für Dich nicht nach Verschwörungstheorie?



Ja, das habe ich auch gesehen, aber wie ich schon sagte, nur weil ein paar Spinner irgendwas in ein System hineinfabulieren, ist deshalb nicht jede Feststellung zu diesem System, welche sie auch übernommen haben falsch. Ich spinne mal weiter, weil die Verschwörer wissen, daß man dazu neigt, Verschwörungstheorien für lächerlich zu halten, setzen sie diese selbst in die Welt! *ROFL*

Ich muß mal betonen: Ich bin ganz sicher kein Verschwörungstheoretiker. Dazu wär ich schon mal viel zu faul! 

PS: zotos, dein 50Cent-Link geht nicht.


----------



## Sven_HH (11 Januar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Offenbarung 23 ist Lustig aber bewegt sich leider auf "Drei Fragezeichen" Niveau. Jedoch habe ich draus gelernt das auf der deutschen 50Cent Münze auch das Allsehende Auge zu finden ist. Man braucht nur ein wenig Phantasie.


 
sag ich doch... unterhaltsam und lustig natürlich auch. Das Niveau... ist halt wie bei einem mittelmäßigen Roman.

btw: Dein Link führt ins Nirwana

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: zotos, dein 50Cent-Link geht nicht.



Schade aber man sollte einfach mal auf die Rückseite einer deutschen (Auch wenn das ja gar nicht geben dürfte da es ja keine Deutschland gibt *lol*) 50Cent Münze (z.B. hier) schauen. Einige Leute sehen in den Linien eine Pyramide und ein Auge (das Allsehende Auge).


----------



## veritas (11 Januar 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> wieso mußt du uns hier beleidigen,
> 
> als ehem. DDR-Bürger bin ich es leider
> gewohnt ALLES zu hinterfragen.
> ...




Ich weiss es, aber ich gehöre einem Geheimbund (STEP23)an, wo HDD,Uni und Lora auch 
Mitglieder sind, wir dürfen es Dir nicht verraten, sonst müssen wir Dich "Ausschalten", und dann fangen Deine Kollegen an auch alles zu Hinterfragen,war
wirklich die Bremsleitung kaputt, oder waren es die von STEP23 ?.

Also, lieber nicht nachhacken.!

*ROFL*


----------



## Strömling (12 Januar 2009)

HDD schrieb:


> wikipedia:
> Als *Kommissarische Reichsregierung* (KRR) oder _Exilregierung des Deutschen Reiches_ bezeichnen sich Gruppen, die behaupten, das Deutsche Reich bestehe fort – aber entgegen der herrschenden Meinung in der Rechtswissenschaft _nicht_ in Form der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – _und_ werde durch sie vertreten. Dahinter stecken teils rechtsextreme, teils betrügerische Absichten[1] sowie „ideologisch bedingte Wahnvorstellungen“[2].
> 
> Es gibt auch andere Meinungen!




Das ist keine andere Meinung das ist auch meine Meinung

und du kannst mir glauben, das ich auch NICHT will das jeder SPS-Programmierer eine Prüfung zum Reichsmaschinenführer bei der KRR ablegen muss.


Ich will einfach nur das Deutschland eine eigene Verfassung erhält .
in den Grenzen der BRD+DDR,
ohne Militärbasen  fremder Mächte auf seinem Territorium,
die durch Volksabstimmung bestätigt wird.

Und einen Personenausweis statt eines Personalausweises
Mit der Staatsangehörigkeit Deutschland oder BRD.

Und einen Reisepass ohne Fingerabdruck Scann 
Mit der Staatsangehörigkeit Deutschland oder BRD.

Und falls das alles deshalb nicht möglich ist weil wir  International noch den Zustand 
Deutsches Reich /Kapitulation /Besatzungsstatus  haben, oder es einen anderen Grund gibt, hätte ich gerne ein paar Politiker die das so klar sagen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur das Deutschland eine eigene Verfassung erhält .
> in den Grenzen der BRD+DDR,
> ohne Militärbasen  fremder Mächte auf seinem Territorium,
> die durch Volksabstimmung bestätigt wird.
> ...




Was stört dich an dem jetzigen Zustand ????? Und was soll besser werden wenn deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen ??????


----------



## maxi (13 Januar 2009)

Ich sag dazu

FREEE Südtirol!!!


----------



## maxi (13 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Ich weiss es, aber ich gehöre einem Geheimbund (STEP23)an, wo HDD,Uni und Lora auch
> Mitglieder sind, wir dürfen es Dir nicht verraten, sonst müssen wir Dich "Ausschalten", und dann fangen Deine Kollegen an auch alles zu Hinterfragen,war
> wirklich die Bremsleitung kaputt, oder waren es die von STEP23 ?.
> 
> ...


 

Habt ihr zuviel Graserl geraucht?
Auf welchen Geldschein ist den eine Pyramide????

Ich kann dir aber sagen welches Symbol der Adler auf dem alten 100 DM Schein war :O)


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Auf welchen Geldschein ist den eine Pyramide????


 
Auf dem amerikanischen Dollarschein!!!! Noch nie gesehen??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Habt ihr zuviel Graserl geraucht?
> Auf welchen Geldschein ist den eine Pyramide????
> 
> Ich kann dir aber sagen welches Symbol der Adler auf dem alten 100 DM Schein war :O)




Diese Pyramide ist auf der 1-Dollar-Note..........     

aber PSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT


----------



## veritas (13 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Habt ihr zuviel Graserl geraucht?
> Auf welchen Geldschein ist den eine Pyramide????




Was hast Du denn geraucht?
Noch nicht viel rumgekommen, was?
man man man...
Kein Wunder das Du nicht in den Geheimbund
STEP23 kommst!


----------



## Strömling (13 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> TOALER MIST!!!
> 
> Was für ein scheiss!!!
> 
> ...





Weist du veritas, ich mach dir ein Angbot.

Erklär mir einfach warum WTC7 eingestürzt ist und ich höre auf mit dem Verschwörungskram.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...9dsSaDAK5qu2gLAysytAg&q=bus(c)h+piloten&hl=de


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Januar 2009)

Wo wir grade bei Verschwörungen sind:

Wer dirigiert dieses Forum wirklich? 
Warum steht der Server mitten im Feld?
Wo sind die Kornkreise?

Jungs... langsam wird's gruselig!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## veritas (13 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Weist du veritas, ich mach dir ein Angbot.
> 
> Erklär mir einfach warum WTC7 eingestürzt ist und ich höre auf mit dem Verschwörungskram.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...9dsSaDAK5qu2gLAysytAg&q=bus(c)h+piloten&hl=de




Hahahahahhhaaaaaaaaa

Mit dem richtigen Algorithmus kannste auch den Bibelcode
knacken, und bekommst da ein Rezept für eine
4 Jahrezeiten Pizza raus!.


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Hahahahahhhaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mit dem richtigen Algorithmus kannste auch den Bibelcode
> knacken, und bekommst da ein Rezept für eine
> 4 Jahrezeiten Pizza raus!.



Los gib, ich liebe Pizza. Frag zotos! *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Hahahahahhhaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mit dem richtigen Algorithmus kannste auch den Bibelcode
> knacken, und bekommst da ein Rezept für eine
> 4 Jahrezeiten Pizza raus!.


 

Sind wir doch alles nur Figuren in einem riesigen Schachspiel ??????? *ROFL*


Das alles zu viel für mich..........


----------



## Sven_HH (13 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> ...
> Erklär mir einfach warum WTC7 eingestürzt ist und ich höre auf mit dem Verschwörungskram.


 

Hier die Erklärung Das Geheimnis des dritten Turms

und fang jetzt bitte nicht an mit "Elvis lebt" oder "wer erschoss J.F.K."

GRuß
Sven_HH


----------



## veritas (13 Januar 2009)

Ich halt mich ab jetzt raus, als nächstes kommt noch das
Elvis lebt und die ganzen anderen Hinrgespenste....

Das wird zuviel für mich...ich kann schon nicht mehr schlafen....


----------



## MW (13 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Verschwörungen sind:
> 
> Wer dirigiert dieses Forum wirklich?
> Warum steht der Server mitten im Feld?
> ...



dia, ich fahr mal schnell dahin und guck mal, is ja nich weit weg, da sitzt dann bestimmt auch einer von den STEP23-Deppen rum


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2009)

Also das mit dem Acker ist doch voll logisch,
wenn dann (irgendwann mal) die Revolution kommt,
ist dieser für uns ach so wichtige Server sicherheitshalber,
und in weiser planerischer Voraussicht in einem Luftschutzbunker untergebracht.

Wenn den Bunker gleich jeder Trottel auf einem Satellitenbildchen sehen kann, dann wäre das ja nicht mehr sicher ...


Wie auch immer man zu Verschwörungstheorien stehen mag,
das schöne und problematische an Ihnen ist, das Sie weder zu beweisen sind,
noch zu widerlegen.


- Die Ein Dollar Note
Wenn man sich mal betrachtet wie extrem aufwändig diese im Vergleich zu den Restlichen Scheinen gestaltet ist,
stimmt einen das schon ein klein wenig nachdenklich.

- 9/11
Auch die schiere Präzission, wie die Dinger in sich zusammen gefallen sind, liese durchaus den Verdacht einer präzisen Sprengfaltung zu.

- Deutsch oder Deutschland
Das habe ich so zwar noch nicht gehört, aber für das ganze Zeug was in dem Büchlein steht,
fehlen mir persönlich schon mal jegliche juristische Grundlagen.
Dennoch fühle ich mich als ein in einem besetzten Land Lebender dann eigentlich doch relativ frei.
Wobei sich das relativ seit Schäuble auf seinem Trip ist, sich zusehends verringert.

P.S.
An die ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker, worum handelt es sich eigentlich bei den
280 Mio € Schulden der BRD nach dem Militärregierungsgesetz Nr.67?

Das Problem daran dürfte wohl sein, das sich Politik zu sehr unter Verschluss hält,
normalerweise müsste eigentlich in jedem Gremium eine Webcam stehen.
Also vom Gemeinderat bis hin zu den Ausschüssen rund um den Bundestag.


PPS:
Bei der Pizza würde ich mich auch anschließen :rofl:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (13 Januar 2009)

Hach.. schlechtes Google Earth... Nur mit den richtigen Sateliten kann man dies hier ausfindig machen.
Und zu den Links sag ich nur mal bei Youtube nach Neuschwabenland suchen.
Diese Forschungsreise incl. der Gebietsabsteckung nach damaligem Recht mit Abwurf der Landesfähnschen gab es. Weiteres nun ja....
Auch einige Links, die da in dem 111 Seitigen Werk sind gab es mal, aber der ein oder andere ist verschwunden, oder nur noch über Proxy aus USA oder so zu erreichen.
http://www.vol.at/news/vorarlberg/a...-des-fuerstenhauses/cn/news-20080911-12513547
Das darin genannte "Buch", oder Taschenbuch ist interessant zu lesen, aber eben auch wieder voll gespickt mit Verweisen. Da braucht es schon mindestens einen 2 wöchigen Urlaub, oder Langeweile um nachzusehn was dahinter sticht, oder nicht.
In der Schlagzeile/NAchrist der Kommentar dazu.

Ps.:
Zu dem 9/11 gibt es ein Buch Operation 9/11, da wird von einer Firma in den USA berichtet, die eben diese "Spezialsprenungen" kann. Auch vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auf Youtube eine 2Doku" gesehn, in der ersteinmal die Kirche und der Glaube auseinadner geholt wurde, dann Vorfall mit den Twintowers, wonach eben diese mit Thermit ihre Tragekonstruktion, also die innere Stahlkonstruktion rausgebrannt bekommen haben sollen durch schräge Thermitschnitte.
Ebenso waren die Gebäude Konstruiert worden auf Flugzeugzusammenstöße mit schwereren MAshcinentypen als wie diese da.....


----------



## Question_mark (14 Januar 2009)

*Nachahmer des Herrn von Däniken, oder wie hiess der Verbr.. noch ???*

Hallo,



			
				Nade schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso waren die Gebäude Konstruiert worden auf Flugzeugzusammenstöße mit schwereren MAshcinentypen als wie diese da.....



Kein weiterer Kommentar nötig, sogar die Ufos schweben wahrscheinlich schon vor Deiner Haustüre (und Oskar L. am Steuer)  :s1:

Im Innenteil der monatlichen ADAC-Zeitung (schon ein Brechreiz par excellence) gibt es reichlich Werbung für recht obskure Bücher mit ach so sensationellen Enthüllungen, hier geht es aber nur darum mit unbeweisbaren Theorien irgendwelche Trottel als Käufer zu finden, die Beweisführung ist meistens noch dünner als das Papier der Bücher...
Aber jeder Depp kann natürlich seine eigene Interpretation einbringen, auch wenn diese noch so an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. 
Aber ich denke mal, beim nächsten Forumstreffen werden wir alle gemeinsam wieder die Kornfelder in Ostrach mit recht eigenartigen Mustern niedertrampeln, mit dem Fahrstuhl 100m tief zu Markus und Joe in den Serverkeller abfahren, als User das SPS-Forum dirigieren und in Ostrach den Eindruck hinterlassen, das der Ort von einer Horde ausserirdischer heimgesucht wurde...   :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## SBC-User (14 Januar 2009)

da schließe ich mich an, bitte laß uns nicht vergessen die 5-köpfigen kühe mit 4 eutern zu schlachten, das spart geld beim grillen


----------



## sue port (14 Januar 2009)

das leben besteht aus lauter bunten theorien,
die einen werden einem vorgekaut, die anderen stammen aus einer dubiosen gerüchteküche und wieder andere spinnen wir uns in unsere köpfen zusammen,... es lebe die eingeschränkte freiheit.
wer sich zu sehr mit vorgeworfenen knochen beschäftigt merkt nicht, daß ihm das essen geklaut wird!!!
also zurück in die praxis


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> ...eingeschränkte freiheit...


 
Eingeschränkte Freiheit! *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Auf dem amerikanischen Dollarschein!!!! Noch nie gesehen??


 

Und was hat das mit der BRD zu tun?


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Ps.:
> Zu dem 9/11 gibt es ein Buch Operation 9/11, da wird von einer Firma in den USA berichtet, die eben diese "Spezialsprenungen" kann. Auch vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auf Youtube eine 2Doku" gesehn, in der ersteinmal die Kirche und der Glaube auseinadner geholt wurde, dann Vorfall mit den Twintowers, wonach eben diese mit Thermit ihre Tragekonstruktion, also die innere Stahlkonstruktion rausgebrannt bekommen haben sollen durch schräge Thermitschnitte.
> Ebenso waren die Gebäude Konstruiert worden auf Flugzeugzusammenstöße mit schwereren MAshcinentypen als wie diese da.....


 

Genau und die Alkaida Lager sind eigentlich geheime Lager der CIA um nicht Amerikaner auszubilden, damit Sie die amerikanische Bevölkerung besser in Angst halten können, damit es überhaupt weiter eine Daseinsberechtigung für die CIA gibt :O)

Man kann sich alles zusammenspinnen wie man es gerade braucht


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit der BRD zu tun?


 
Geht auch um Verschwörungstheorien!


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Genau und die Alkaida Lager sind eigentlich geheime Lager der CIA um nicht Amerikaner auszubilden, damit Sie die amerikanische Bevölkerung besser in Angst halten können, damit es überhaupt weiter eine Daseinsberechtigung für die CIA gibt :O)
> 
> Man kann sich alles zusammenspinnen wie man es gerade braucht


 
*ACK* Genau so ist es!


----------



## Strömling (14 Januar 2009)

Gehen wir in der Zeit noch mal etwas zurück,um die Hintergründe besser zu verstehen

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...=bCFuSevjG4yA2wLhvd33DQ&q=terrorstorm+deutsch

Gleich anbei  Bestätigunglinks seriöser Quellen
den Rest ergoogelt ihr euch bei interesse selbst

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,384265,00.html



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_(AGTR-5)


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> ...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_(AGTR-5)




Ist das ein Teil der Verschwörung, einfach die letzte Klammer nicht mit in den Link zu nehmen, damit nichtsahnende Draufklicker in die Irre geführt werden?

Ich traue mich schon gar nicht mehr aus der Tür... 
Vielleicht leben wir wie in der "Trueman-Show"

Gruß,

dia


----------



## SBC-User (14 Januar 2009)

weißte wir sind alle nur teil eines größeren, in wirlkichkeit funktioniert das wie in matrix, irgendwann kommt wer und muß das system rebooten, oder warum schmeckt hühnchen nach hühnchen? na weil sie im prg den geschmack nicht nachbilden konnte, deshalb schmeckts nach allem, so jetzt wisst ihr es


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Januar 2009)

Hat Elvis jetzt J.F.K. erschossen, oder nicht?
Kann das mal bitte jemand aufklären?


----------



## SBC-User (14 Januar 2009)

und überhaupt, ist er nun zuhause oder treibt elvis sich noch immer hier rum?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hat Elvis jetzt J.F.K. erschossen, oder nicht?
> Kann das mal bitte jemand aufklären?


 
JFK wurde nicht erschossen..... da war nur inzeniert...  damals wurde leider nur vergessen eine Schuldige Gruppe zu benennen....

kleiner Fehler. kann ja mal passieren


----------



## Sven_HH (14 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Gehen wir in der Zeit noch mal etwas zurück,um die Hintergründe besser zu verstehen...


 
So, falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Verrate ich es dir jetzt mal...

Du trägst hier gerade mächtig zur allgemeinen Belustigung bei...

Wenn´s Dir Freude macht dann nur zu, aber erwarte bitte nicht ernst genommen zu werden.

Gruß
Sven_HH666


----------



## sue port (15 Januar 2009)

für alle, die gern dunkel ins licht bringen wollen,
schaut euch doch mal den film 23 an der ist auf ziemlich ernste weise lustig gemacht, da geht s um die bösen illuminaten und kiffende kinder die dank drogen exzessen immer weiter in diesen irrglauben reinschliddern.
aber der slogan des films ist schaurig schön:
"nichts ist wie es scheint"

genug der dunklen seite der illuminaten, muß weitermachen
*ROFL*
sue


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Januar 2009)

Und wenn man dann immer noch nicht genug hat :

http://www.offenbarung-23.de/hoerspiele_offenbarung_23/hoerspiele-offenbarung-23.php

Angeblich kann man das auch alles nachverfolgen...

Und den hier noch:

http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/pentagon_ge.htm#Main


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Gruß
> Sven_HH666


 
Du bist ja ein ganz harter!! *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (15 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Teil der Verschwörung, einfach die letzte Klammer nicht mit in den Link zu nehmen, damit nichtsahnende Draufklicker in die Irre geführt werden?
> 
> Ich traue mich schon gar nicht mehr aus der Tür...
> Vielleicht leben wir wie in der "Trueman-Show"
> ...


 


http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2008/06/der-angriff-auf-die-uss-liberty.html


http://hohewarte.de/MuM/Jahr2000/Liberty0012.html

-wenn die Zeitzeugen nicht mehr helfen, dann weiß ich auch nicht -



Peter Scholl-Latour:       Die Freiheit der Presse im Westen, wobei die viel besser ist als anderswo, ist letztlich die Freiheit von 200 reichen Leuten ihre Meinung zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Sven_HH (15 Januar 2009)

Auf eine andere sehr interessante These bin ich gerade in einem anderen thread hier gestoßen.

Siehe hier, auch von seriöser stelle  

tagesschau.de Bielefeld existiert nicht!

gruß aus Buxtehude...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Auf eine andere sehr interessante These bin ich gerade in einem anderen thread hier gestoßen.
> 
> Siehe hier, auch von seriöser stelle
> 
> ...


 


DAS kann doch kein Zufall sein...... Was geht hier vor ?????

:sm8:


----------



## Strömling (15 Januar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Auf eine andere sehr interessante These bin ich gerade in einem anderen thread hier gestoßen.
> 
> Siehe hier, auch von seriöser stelle
> 
> ...



Seriöse Stelle???
die wollten uns gerade vor einigen Tagen diese dicke fette Lüge auftischen 
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/finanzkrise250.html

Dabei weiss doch jeder gut informierte Bürger das damals nur der Sparkassenmarder zugebissen hatte.
http://www.bild.de/BILD/hamburg/aktuell/2008/10/04/marder-legt-geldautomaten/in-hamburg-lahm.html
oder
http://www.haz.de/newsroom/regional/art185,699498

Da ja nach solchen Pannen meistens die Stelle als SysAdmin frei wird, werde ich mich da mal bewerben,ich hab da ganz tolle Ideen, so mit redundanten USVen
und Notstromanlagen.


----------



## SBC-User (15 Januar 2009)

evtl. solltest du bei solchen "guten informationen" lieber drüber nachdenken nach china auszuwandern, dort ist die presse genauso wahr wie der uneingeschränkte internetzugang *kopfschüttel*

aber da du ja ein gut informierter bürger bist, denke ich das du deine informationen gut filterst und nur ausgewählteste informationen als solche ernst nimmst und hier präsentierst, die wirklich nachvollziehbar sind und nicht zu 80% aus bildern der aktuellen klatsch-presse bestehen

in diesem sinne


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

existiert dieses forum, sind wir so existent, wie wir uns wahrnehmen,...
fragen über fragen über das sein, das bin und das ist.
ich werde angesichts dieser schrecklichen verhältnisse 
natürlich sofort ein spenden konto einrichten zugunsten derer, die mir am nächsten sind,
me, myself & i
danke für die zahlreichen spenden im voraus *ROFL*


----------



## Golden Egg (16 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:
			
		

> existiert dieses forum, sind wir so existent, wie wir uns wahrnehmen,...
> fragen über fragen über das sein, das bin und das ist.
> ich werde angesichts dieser schrecklichen verhältnisse
> natürlich sofort ein spenden konto einrichten zugunsten derer, die mir am nächsten sind,
> ...


Du hast die Kontonummer vergessen.

PS: Ich kenne da eine gute Anlage


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Du hast die Kontonummer vergessen.
> 
> PS: Ich kenne da eine gute Anlage


 
die find ich besser: http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/CargoLifter-Aktie


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

subber sach,
wenn man da für 1.000€ die aktien einzeln in papierform kauft,
kann man davon ausgehn das ein mittelgroßer wald dafür gerodet wird
und dafür ein wunderschönes skiparadies entstehen kann.

wie ihr seht allez hat seine guten seiten auch der todesstern.

greetinx

ich


----------



## Golden Egg (16 Januar 2009)

Hier ist noch eine gute Mischung aus "Anlageberatung und Verschwörung" 

Wenn man sich in Alles rein denken würde.....:sb13:

Also immer schön das Lachen nicht verlernen.*ROFL*

PS: Hat noch einer ne Idee wegen meinem Problem?


----------



## Strömling (16 Januar 2009)

Für all die, den der Fabian –Film zu  Illuminaten-lastig war  hier noch ein anderes Filmchen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9BrLrwbkQWQ&NR=1



Nun geht es aber doch in die finale Endphase des heutigen Geldsystems 

Umstellen der Schuldenuhr

Vorgestern  noch 474 EUR/Sekunde
Seit gestern 4.439 EUR/Sekunde

http://www.steuerzahler.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-49/_nr-494/i.html


Na ja ist ja auch egal wenn die Kohle weg ist, Hauptsache wir behalten unseren Humor

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a5qm8liuR8Y


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die find ich besser: http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/CargoLifter-Aktie


 

Ich kapiere es eh immer noch nicht warum vor 100 Jahren die dinger geflogen sind und das heute nicht mehr möglich sein soll.

Ist so wie mit den Propeller Senkrechtstartern, vor 60-70 Jahren haben die einen gebaut der fliegt (Hat das deutsche Museum) und Heute ist das technisch nicht machbar *fg*

PS: Wer weiss warum die grösses des Spceshuttles schon vor 4000 Jahren bei den Persern festgelgt wurde? :O)


----------



## plc_tippser (17 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Nun geht es aber doch in die finale Endphase des heutigen Geldsystems
> 
> Umstellen der Schuldenuhr
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, die Schuldenuhr wurde um 474€/s erhöht auf 4439€/s

Gruß, pt


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Sorry, die Schuldenuhr wurde um 474€/s erhöht auf 4439€/s
> 
> Gruß, pt


 
Boah das hört sich hart an.
Ist aber weit weniger Schlimm als es aussieht.

---

Was sagt hr den zum Thema Inflation?
Ist unser Geld so sicher?
sind sich die Leute überhaupt bewusst was Geld ist?
Bezug in die Frage das es seit es Deutschland gib schon 3 Inflationen gab.


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> subber sach,
> wenn man da für 1.000€ die aktien einzeln in papierform kauft,
> kann man davon ausgehn das ein mittelgroßer wald dafür gerodet wird
> und dafür ein wunderschönes skiparadies entstehen kann.
> ...


 
Ich glöaub für 1,4 mio kannste theoretisch ganz Cagolifter kaufen


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Boah das hört sich hart an.
> Ist aber weit weniger Schlimm als es aussieht.
> 
> ---
> ...



Das würde ich mal abwarten. Da ich keine hohen Bankkonten mein Eigen nenne und auch keinerlei Aktien (mal abgesehen von einer privaten Rentenversicherung ) besitze, laß ich das alles erstmal konkreter werden. Das Geschehen zu beeinflussen wird mir ohnehin kaum gelingen, also versuche ich, mir keine Panik einreden zu lassen. Aber eine Maßnahme hätte ich doch vorzuschlagen. Sämtliche deutschen Wirtschaftsinstitute, die mit unseren Steuermitteln nur Müll und Dummquatsch produzieren, die Mittel streichen. Ein einziges Institut reicht vollkommen aus, um Prognosen zu stellen. Aber nicht wöchentlich und ungefragt, sondern wie früher, 2 Mal im Jahr.


----------



## Strömling (17 Januar 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Sorry, die Schuldenuhr wurde um 474€/s erhöht auf 4439€/s
> 
> Gruß, pt



Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
Ich finde immer nur sowas:http://www.deutsche-handwerks-zeitung.de/news/News-Schuldenuhr-wird-schneller-getaktet_2980394.html


Meldung von heute:
"Das Finanzministerium selbst geht davon aus, dass der gesamte deutsche Bankensektor Risikopapiere mit einer Summe* von bis zu einer Billion Euro in den Büchern führt.*"

Quelle:http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,601800,00.html

Das waren unsere Sparguthaben -alles weg,man hat es uns nur noch nicht gesagt,das wird dann später bestimmt eine lustige Pressekonferenz mit Angela und Peer



Filmtipp für heute:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Kf9Hg54b8&NR=1


----------



## veritas (17 Januar 2009)

Strömling schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> Ich finde immer nur sowas:http://www.deutsche-handwerks-zeitung.de/news/News-Schuldenuhr-wird-schneller-getaktet_2980394.html
> 
> 
> ...




Am 24/12 kommt der Mann mit dem roten Mantel und den Vollbart immer noch 
zu Dir, oder?


----------

